# Fiberglass cutting foe speaker install (Scared)! :)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Fellas,
I bought a new-old boat this spring, I love it and I got it for a steal!
I've spent a lot of money upgrading all the rod holders and electronics and now I need to install the stereo. I love having some tunes on the water and I bought a Fusion Ipod stereo system and it has 2 - 6" speakers. The boat is a 1995 and sure functional and I love the layout, but that layout is all business and leaves virtually no room for mounting speakers or stereo other than the stereo in the dash and one of the speakers in the console below the horn (see pics) and the other under console pointing towards rear casting deck.
I'm not concerned cutting into the glass and about messing it up for resale (should I be?) as I'll keep the boat for awhile and adding a stereo if aesthetically installed shouldn't hurt.
Thank you in advance for your input as well as pointers, I plan on taping the area off, using a fine jigsaw blade at slower speed and I have good templates.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

muskyslayer96 said:


> I plan on taping the area off, using a fine jigsaw blade at slower speed and I have good templates.


That right there was going to be my recommendation. Otherwise, just be aware of what's behind the panel as you cut. Drill a couple holes at the corners to allow you to change blade direction for the rectangle cut out for the head unit.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry Fellas should be "for" not "foe"......new I should have waited to post until coffee was done.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I went for it and it turned out good!!! 
No issues and it sounds great! 

Thanks for the tips 

MS


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

There ya go.. Good job! Now go pick all the fiberglass shreds out of your hands. lol


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks good...

It is always scary when you start cutting and drilling in your boat. Most stressing time for me was drilling my Baha hull for the two transducers. Getting the angle right based on the hull deadrise was a process of measure many times, make foam templates to confirm angles, test drill templates, and still sweat bullets during the actual drilling of fiberglass and final fitting of the transducers.

It is only easy when it is not your boat and you really don't care if it is not perfect. That is why I did it myself rather than paying someone else to screw it!


----------

